# Too Rediculously Simple Not to Share



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

I am not suggesting that anyone use this information, it is just too God damn simple not to share with everyone. I am not saying it is easy stuff that anyone can do (the MDA one is, the DMT one is not), I am saying it is not hard to figure out and extremely obvious and in our faces.

MDMA is great right? But it's hard to make, so what if you could just mix 3 things together, and put it in your freezer, and expect ecstasy to form? Well now you can. (It's like Sham Wow, except I am not going to start boxing hookers after I share this with you)

*MDA* is a VERY close relative to MDMA, in fact you need to make MDA in order to make MDMA... And some people say they like MDA MORE than MDMA, because of MDMA's methylated Amphetamine molecule, it has a speedier effect while MDA is more sensory (Read Erowid for more specific discrepancies).

According to popular alkaloidal synthesis procedure:
15 Grams of Piperonal in 80ml Glacial Acetic Acid + 15ml Nitroethane + 10g Cyclohexylamine, This combination is heated with a boiling water bath for 6 hours, removed from the heat and diluted with 10ml of distilled water and left in a cold ice bath. Yellow crystals should precipitate and should be filtered and allowed to dry. This is MDA.

*DMT* is simply an altered and Di methylated Tryptophan molecule. YES, the same stuff that makes you sleepy on Thanks Giving is the structural back bone of DMT. Here is how you make DMT with Tryptophan found in Milk (From Rhodium)

*L-Tryptophan From Milk*

*Casein[SUP]6[/SUP]*

To 1 liter of milk, from which the cream has been largely separated (by simple skimming), 0.05 M hydrochloric acid is slowly added, with stirring through a capillary tube extending to the bottom of the beaker. The addition is continued until the solution attains a pH of 4.6 (casein exists in milk in the form of a calcium derivative; pH 4.6 is the isoelectric point of free casein, which is soluble to the extent of only 0.11g/L water). Approximately 1 L of acid is required; the separation of the casein is practically complete at this point. Three liters of water is then added, stirring is discontinued, and the flocculent precipitate of casein is allowed to settle in the refrigerator for twelve to twenty-four hours. The clear supernatant liquid which contains soluble proteins and salts is removed as completely as possible by siphoning; the precipitate is collected on a suction funnel and washed with cold distilled water until the washings are free of calcium (test with ammonium oxalate)The casein, which is contaminated with calcium phosphate and fats; is filtered to as small a volume as possible (about 500 mL) and transferred to a 2000ml beaker. It is then treated with 0.1 M sodium hydroxide, the alkali being added slowly and with stirring through a capillary extending to the bottom of the beaker (it is important to avoid a local excess of alkali, which would tend to denaturate the casein). The addition of alkali is continued until the pH of the mixture reaches 6.3 (at this pH sodium caseinate is largely dissolved, whereas calcium caseinate is largely undissolved); 100-150 mL of the alkali is required. At this pH the casein is completely in solution in the form of its sodium salt; fats, calcium phosphate, and any calcium caseinate remain undissolved. Care must be taken not to add more alkali than is necessary to bring the pH to the above point. The milky solution is filtered through a thick layer (10-15 mm.) of filter paper pulp tightly packed upon a suction funnel. The filtrate may be slightly opalescent; if it is less clear it is again filtered through a fresh layer of pulp.The filtrate is brought to a pH of 4.6 with 0.05 M hydrochloric acid just as in the original precipitation, the necessary amount of acid being determined by titration of an aliquot portion, diluted fivefold, with 0.01 M hydrochloric acid, 220-250 mL of 0.05 M acid is required. As the reprecipitation progresses, the rate at which the acid is added is decreased in order to prevent precipitation at the tip of the capillary tube; vigorous mechanical stirring is, of course, essential. When the acidification is complete, 5000ml of cold distilled water is added and the flocculent precipitate allowed to settle in the refrigerator. After siphoning off the clear supernatant liquid, the casein is collected on a suction funnel, using hardened paper, washed with cold distilled water until free of chloride, sucked as dry as possible, and dried over calcium chloride in a vacuum desiccator. The yield is 23-29 g. of a colorless coherent product which may readily be pulverized in a mortar.
To a solution of L-tryptophan (50g) in water was added a solution of an excess of copper(II)acetate in water. The resultant precipitate was filtered. The extract was then washed several times with hot water to give the copper chelate compound. Yield: 52g, mp >280°C.
[h=5]L-Tryptophan[SUP]7[/SUP][/h]In an 8 Liter bottle is placed 600g of commercial casein (coarse powder), which is then covered with about 3200 mL of tap water at 37°C. The bottle is shaken until all the casein is moistened. A solution of 60 g. of anhydrous sodium carbonate and 6 g. of sodium fluoride (to inhibit oxidase enzymes present) in 1 L of water at 37°C is added. A thin paste of 20 g. of commercial pancreatin in 100 mL of water (37°C) is poured in. The mixture is covered with a layer of toluene (80 mL), diluted to 6 L, stoppered, shaken thoroughly, and placed in a warm room or bath at 37°C. After four or five days, with daily shakings, most of the casein is in solution and chalky masses of tyrosine begin to separate. After five days, a second 20-g. portion of pancreatin in 100 mL of water is added. After twelve days, the bottle is cooled in an icebox overnight and the undissolved material is filtered off (This filtration may be slow. Büchner funnels of 20-cm. diameter are best used; the material from a single filling is allowed to suck dry and the filter paper then changed).The filtrate (6.9-7 L) is measured into a 16-L stone jar, and for every liter there is added 163 mL of dilute sulfuric acid (one volume of 95 per cent sulfuric acid and one volume of water, cooled to room temperature). The first part of the acid must be added cautiously on account of the liberation of carbon dioxide. The tryptophan is precipitated by adding a solution of 200 g. of mercuric sulfate (Note 5) in a mixture of 1860 mL of water and 140 mL of 95 per cent sulfuric acid. After standing for twenty-four to fortyeight hours, the clear liquid is siphoned out and the yellow precipitate is filtered and washed with a solution of 100 mL of concentrated sulfuric acid in 1.9 L of distilled water containing 20 g. of mercuric sulfate, until the filtrate is colorless and Millon's test is atypical; about 1.5 L is necessary. The precipitate is washed with three successive 500-mL portions of distilled water to remove most of the sulfuric acid.The moist precipitate (120-130 g) is suspended with mechanical stirring in 1.2-1.3 L of distilled water, and a hot, 20 per cent aqueous solution of barium hydroxide is added until the mixture is permanently alkaline to phenolphthalein (about 120 mL is required). A rapid stream of hydrogen sulfide is passed in with stirring until the mercury is completely precipitated. The precipitate is filtered and washed with water until a sample of the washings gives a negative test for tryptophan with bromine water. The barium is removed from the combined filtrate and washings by adding the exact amount of dilute sulfuric acid and filtering. The filtrate is concentrated under reduced pressure to about 80 mL.The tryptophan is extracted from the aqueous solution by repeated shaking in a separatory funnel with 25-mL quantities of n-butyl alcohol; water is added from time to time to keep the volume approximately constant. The butyl alcohol extract is distilled under reduced pressure. After the water present has distilled, the tryptophan precipitates in the distilling flask and may cause bumping. When all the water has been removed, as is indicated by non-formation of drops on the side of the condenser, the distillation is stopped and, after cooling, the tryptophan is filtered and washed with a little fresh butyl alcohol. Such extractions and distillations are continued until the quantities of tryptophan obtained are negligibly small.The tryptophan so produced (7-8 g.) varies somewhat in quality in different runs. It is purified by recrystallization from 60 mL of dilute alcohol (two volumes of 95% alcohol to one volume of water), filtering from the hot solution an appreciable quantity of insoluble matter, and subjecting this to a second extraction with an additional 10 mL of aqueous alcohol. The solution is decolorized by the addition of 1 g. of Norite and allowed to stand in the icebox; the silvery leaflets of tryptophan are filtered and washed successively with cold 70 per cent, 80 per cent, 95% alcohol, and, finally, with a little ether. Less than half the tryptophan is obtained in each crystallization. The yield of pure tryptophan is 4.0-4.1 g., together with under 0.1 g of less pure product.*
Decarboxylation of the Tryptophan Copper Chelate*

A suspension of Tryptophan Copper Chelate in DMSO was heated at 170-175°C for several minutes, during which time an evolution of carbon dioxide was observed. After cooling, the resultant precipitate was filtered and to the filtrate was added a suitable amount of water. The reaction mixture was made basic with 30% sodium hydroxide solution and extracted with chloroform. After distillation of the solvent, the resultant residue was purified by flash chromatography on silica gel to givce tryptamine in 40% yield. The use of HMPA (hexamethylphosphoric triamide) instead of DMSO increased the yield to 45%, but that small increase in yield is not worth working with the expensive and highly toxic solvent HMPA.

OR

A mixture of 75 mL of turpentine *(1)*, 7.14 grams of L-tryptophan *(2)*, and 15 drops (0.25 grams; 0.3 mL) of spearmint oil *(3)* were placed in a 250 mL Erlenmeyer flask. A water cooled reflux condenser*(4)* was attached to the flask by a rubber stopper *(5)*. The mixture in the flask was boiled *(6)*fast enough that there was at least one drop returning to the flask from the condenser every second. The mixture became transparent in four hours and heating was turned off after another 30 minutes. There was a little yellow solid on the side of the flask above the liquid. After sitting overnight there was a clump of yellow crystals in the corner of the flask and solidified dark oil across the bottom. The flask was refrigerated for the day and the orangish mother liquor was poured off.The impure tryptamine was purified as follows *(7)*. To the flask were added 150 mL of 5% distilled household vinegar along with 5 mL of chloroform *(* and the flask was briskly swirled until all solid was gone and there was only a little dark brown oil not dissolved in the yellow suspension. The hazy yellow liquid (pH 5-6) upper layer was filtered through a plug of cotton. The small amount of dark brown lower organic layer was extracted with another 10 mL of vinegar, and the resulting upper layer was filtered through the cotton plug. To the combined filtrates were added 5 mL of chloroform and enough sodium bicarbonate (10.58 g) in portions so that further addition caused very little foaming. The flask was swirled thoroughly and the hazy yellow aqueous upper layer was filtered through a fresh plug of cotton. The filtrate was cooled in the freezer for 15 minutes, basified with 12 mL of 25% sodium hydroxide solution, and set back in the freezer for 30 minutes. The solid was dislodged from the sides with a metal scoop and the mixture was filtered through filter paper *(9)*. The flask and crystals were rinsed with 100 mL of ice cold household ammonia in portions *(10)*. The filter paper was pressed between paper towels until damp and set aside to dry. The light yellow crystals weighed 3.64 grams (65% yield).The turpentine mother liquor from the last reaction, still containing spearmint oil and some tryptamine, was used directly to decarboxylate 7.23 grams of L-tryptophan. This time the reaction took seven hours to become transparent, so apparently some of the catalyst was consumed during the first reaction. This time both the turpentine and the solid product were extracted with vinegar as above, and brought through the same purification process, to give 5.21 grams (92% yield) of light yellow crystals. The combined yield of tryptamine for the last two reactions is 79%. The solid melted at 117-118.5°C (Merck 118°C) and had one tan spot (R[SUB]f[/SUB] ~0.1 - 0.2) on silica TLC, eluting with methanol containing ~50 mg of ammonium carbonate.

And this point you can either make *DMT* or *AMT* (or a variety of other things)

DMT
Next, 30g of formaldehyde and 120g Tryptamine were disolved in 1800ml of MeOH, to this was slowly added dropwise 50g of NaCNBH[SUB]3[/SUB] disolved in 550ml MeOH. Then 14g Glacial Acetic Acid was added dropwise with stirring. The mixture was then stirred for 60 hours. The majority of the MeOH was distilled off (2000 ml collected) to the distillation flask was added 1L of 5% Aq. Ammonia which was extracted with 3x250ml of DCM. The DCM was washed with a salt solution (not saturated but still pretty strong) then the DCM separated and dried with a large portion of anhydrous MgSO[SUB]4[/SUB]. The DCM was distilled off at atmospheric pressure and then the distillation was continued under vacuum (~1 torr now) until the dimethyltryptamine was collected. Which was recrystalized from boiling hexane with a few mls of Ethyl Acetate added. This afforded 48.8g of DMT, a 35% yield.


AMT
Enantiomerically pure alpha-methyltryptamine can be made through reduction of the ethyl esters of D- and L-tryptophan, respectively. (+)-AMT is approximately four times as potent a CNS stimulant as (-)-AMT.
*R(+)-2-Amino-3-(3-indolyl)propanol*
One g. (3.58 mmoles) of D-tryptophan ethyl ester hydrochloride was added in portions to a stirred suspension of 800 mg (21 mmoles) of lithium aluminum hydride in 15 ml. of dry tetrahydrofuran at room temperature. After stirring for 30 minutes, the complex was decomposed by dropwise addition of 2N sodium hydroxide. The solids were filtered and shaken with 50 ml. of 2N sodium hydroxide and 200 ml. of chloroform in a separatory funnel. The organic layer was separated, combined with the original filtrate and dried (magnesium sulfate). The drying agent was removed by filtration and the filtrate concentrated at reduced pressure. The syrupy residue was crystallized from ethyl acetate/ hexane, yield 450 mg (66%).
*R(+)-N-(Benzyloxycarbonyl)-2-amino-3-(3-indolyl)-propanol*
R(+)-2-Amino-3-(3-indolyl)propanol (1.32 g., 6.95 mmoles) was dissolved in a mixture of 30 ml. of water and 30 ml. of acetone. Sodium carbonate (1.27 g., 12 mmoles) was added and to the stirred, cooled mixture (ice) was added dropwise 1.0 ml. (7.0 mmoles) of benzyl chloroformate. After the addition the cooling bath was removed and the reaction stirred at room temperature for 1.5 hours. The reaction mixture was acidified (to pH 2) with concentrated hydrochloric acid and diluted with 100 ml. of water. The aqueous mixture was extracted with 2x150 ml of ethyl acetate, the organic solution washed with 100 ml. of saturated aqueous sodium chloride and dried (magnesium sulfate). Filtration of the drying agent and concentration in vacuo left a syrupy residue which was crystallized from chloroform/hexane to give 1.7 g. (75%).
*R(+)-N-(Benzyloxycarbonyl)-2-amino-3-(3-indolyl)propanol p-Toluenesulfonate*
R(+)-N-(Benzyloxycarbonyl)-2-amino-3-(3-indolyl)-propanol (350 mg., 1.08 mmoles) was dissolved in 10 ml. of dry pyridine and 310 mg (1.62 mmoles) of p-toluenesulfonyl chloride was added. The reaction was stored at room temperature for 18 hours and the solvent distilled under reduced pressure. The residue was partitioned between 200 ml of ethyl acetate and 50 ml. of saturated aqueous sodium chloride. The organic layer was washed with 50 ml. of water and dried (magnesium sulfate). Filtration and concentration in vacuo left a foamy residue. Pure product was isolated by preparative TLC using 10% acetone in benzene, yield 400 mg (77%). This compound was unstable at room temperature but could be stored for several weeks at -15°C.
*S(+)-3-(2-Aminopropyl)indole p-Toluenesulfonate*
R(+)-N-(Benzyloxycarbonyl)-2-amino-3-(3-indolyl)propanol p-Toluenesulfonate (400 mg., 0.84 mmole) was dissolved in 25 mL of absolute ethanol and 100 mg. of 10% palladium on charcoal catalyst added. The reaction mixture was shaken under 3 atmospheres of hydrogen for one hour. The catalyst was filtered (Celite) and the filtrate concentrated under reduced pressure. The residual oil was taken up in 6 ml. of hot chloroform and cooled to room temperature. The precipitate was filtered and dried in vacuo. It was recrystallized from methanol/ether, yield 240 mg (82%).
*S(+)-3-(2-Aminopropyl)-indole (S(+)-alpha-methyl-tryptamine)*
S(+)-3-(2-Aminopropyl)indole p-Toluenesulfonate (100 mg., 0.289 mmole) was stirred in 10 ml. Of 2N sodium hydroxide for 5 minutes. The oily product was extracted with 2x50 ml. of ethyl acetate and the organic solution was dried (magnesium sulfate), filtered and concentrated under reduced pressure. The syrupy residue was crystallized from ethyl acetate/hexane, yield 35 mg. (69%).


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Also, this is fairly well known, but definitely worth mentioning.

DMT, 5-MeO-DMT and Mescaline can be "Made" through extractions of fairly simply to find plants (Phalaris, Mimosa, Acacia, San Pedro, Peyote, etc).

Less well known:
5-Br-DMT can be found in various Caribbean sponges.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Also, the main ingredient for MDA (Piperonal) can be made from Pepper.

(From Rodium)

place 15g (1) of ... ground black pepper in a 250mL round-bottomed flask,
add 150mL of 95% ethanol and 5 boiling chips (2), and heat at reflux for 2h.
filter the mixture by suction filtration and then concentrate the filtrate to a
volume of 10-15mL by simple distillation or by use of a rotary evaporator.
to 10mL of a 10% solution of KOH in 95% ethanol contained ina 125mL
erlenmeyer flask add the concentrated pepper extract. heat the resulting
solution and add water dropwise. a yellow precipitate forms. add water
until no more solid appears to form and then allow the mixture to stand at
least overnight (3). collect the solid by suction filtration and recrystallize it
with 10-20mL of acetone (4).

(1) this extraction may be scaled up to twice the amounts specified without
difficultiy. if a soxhlet extractor is available, this would be an apparatus superior
to a standard reflux setup.

(2) boiling chips are necessary to prevent serious bumping.

(3) it is best to allow piperine to completely precipitate out by allowing the
mixture to stand until the next laboratory period.

(4) in our hands ca. 0.6g of piperine, mp 127-128°C, was collected upon
recrystallization.

Piperine to Piperonal Procedure, by The Cook

Piperine is extracted from B. Pepper with an organic solvent. Duh.
Anhydrous alcohols are fine, ether is much cleaner. Solvent is evap'd to
leave yellow crystals.

Hydrolize with NaOH in Alcohol. (MeOH/EtOH both verified)

Oxidize with Potassium Permanganate, to get a flask full of chopped-up
molecules . Procedure:

1) 100g Black Pepper, refluxed in MeOH for 20 min. Filter, Evap. MeOH to yield
yellow crystals. Dissolve in Acetone, filter (If needed), then recrystallize
the Piperine, mp 131øC <- Not bad!

2) Piperine added to NaOH in MeOH. refluxed till MeOH is gone, leaving Sodium
Piperidiene and Piperic Acid as a Brown tar, crystallizing to yellow gunk
upon cooling. -100ml dH20 added, solution was heated to boiling. Soln.
acidified with HCl giving a yellow suspension, and brown oil floating ontop.

3) Solution was cooled, then ugly, chunky, yellow piperic acid was filtered.
Filter cake was dissolved in acetone, and NaCl filtered out. Recrystallize,
Note the change of odor.

4) A 1:2:5 oxidation was dreamed, similar to the asarone oxidation. 2.18g
(.01 Mol) Piperic Acid was suspended (Suspended, it DON'T dissolve) in 150ml
boiling dH20, containing 4.2g (.05 Mol) Sodium Bicarbonate. To this hot
solution, 3.16g (.02 Mol) KMnO4 [Well, some didn't dissolve] in 75ml warm
dH20 added with an eyedropper over about 40 min. (Notes ream an addition
funnel, or lose your mind from boredom. Keep this slightly exothermic
reaction CONSTANTLY stirred.)

5) During the additon of the permanganate, she dreamed that the pepperish smell
subsided almost completely, with the formation of a NEW, milder, marshmallowy
good smell. Mmmmm. /* The Cook thinks that the oxidation could be done 'on
the fly', using the smell as an indicator. (If you're good) But last time she
dreamed that, she oxidized it all into piperonylic acid. OOPS! */

6) The warm brown solution was filtered to leave a slightly yellow/tan solution.
This was chilled overnight, as per the asarone oxidation, but the crystals
were TINY! [Actually, this 'failure' has been a reoccurring dream, the main
cause of the frustration in this rxn]

7) The Cook cursed the slightly cloudy solution, and in a fit of rage, added
25ml IPA. (To kill any remaining oxidizer) She dumped the solution into a
pyrex dish, and set it on the heater for a few days.

 The next time she slept (48h later), she dreamed the solution had evaporated
into off-white, glassy chunks(YES!!). There was also some brown MnO2 at the
bottom, and some tartaric acid, but that's not important. What is important
is: that shit can be filtered/ recrystallized to give just over 1g of
luscious translucent Piperonal rocks. MP was dreamed to be 41, so it ain't
Lab Grade, but it ain't bad either, bees. She dreamed this substance had a
wunnerful, indescribable odor that could be likened to marshmallow with a
slight fruity, cherry overtone. It smelled so good, she ate it all, and died
later that day, leaving no evidence or record other than this. So if any bees
are feeling frisky, she'd like to know HOW BIG it can be scaled. If you dream
the answer, point your flask towards hell, and yell real loud! 

At this point you can make MDA or MDP2P

In a 5-liter 3-necked flask equipped with a stirrer and reflux condenser were placed 1000 mL of ethanol and 110 g of beta-nitroisoeugenol. The mixture was heated with stirring and, when the nitroisoeugenol was dissolved, 2500 mL of hot water was added. With heating and vigorous stirring, 200 g of reduced iron powder and 8 g of hydrated ferric chloride were added. With continued stirring 100 mL of concentrated hydrochloric acid was added slowly. The hydrochloric acid caused a violent reaction which subsided after about 5 minutes; the mixture was refluxed with stirring for two hours and then distilled under reduced pressure until approximately 2 liters of distillate was collected. The residue was filtered, and the fluffy iron oxide was washed thoroughly with hot water and then with ether. The combined filtrate and washings were acidified strongly with hydrochloric acid and extracted with ether. The ether was dried and distilled to yield a light oil which was fractionated in vacuo to give 68 g of vanillyl methyl ketone boiling at 126-127°C at 0.3 mm (72% yield).3,4-Dimethoxyphenylacetone and 3,4-methylenedioxyphenylacetone were prepared from the corresponding &#946;-nitropropenylbenzenes by almost identical procedures with 90 and 72% yield.

In a 2-liter 3-necked flask equipped with a stirrer and reflux condenser were placed 460 ml of ethanol[SUP]1[/SUP] and 67 g of &#946;-nitroisosafrole[SUP]2[/SUP]. The mixture was heated with stirring and, when the yellow crystals were dissolved, 1100 ml of hot water was added. With heating and vigorous stirring, 80 g of reduced iron powder[SUP]3[/SUP] and 5 g FeCl[SUB]3[/SUB]·6H[SUB]2[/SUB]O were added. With continued stirring 63 ml conc. HCl was added in 30 min. The mixture was refluxed with stirring for 2 h and then distilled under atmospheric pressure[SUP]4[/SUP]. The residue was filtered and brown iron oxide was extracted 3x50 ml CH[SUB]2[/SUB]Cl[SUB]2[/SUB]. Filtrate and organic washings were acidified with HCl and red ketone layer was collected. Light green water layer was extracted 2x100 ml CH[SUB]2[/SUB]Cl[SUB]2[/SUB]. The combined extracts were dried with Na[SUB]2[/SUB]SO[SUB]4[/SUB]and distilled at atmospheric pressure (80°C bath). Dichloromethane was completely removed in vacuo to give 55 g of crude MDP2P as deep red oil which was used for CH[SUB]3[/SUB]NH[SUB]2[/SUB]/Al reaction.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

*Isopropyl Nitrate (Poppers) from Rhodium
*
This is the sort of version 2.0 of my synthesis. The only difference is that I include all the appropriate quantitites -- thus making it a more complete report on the best way I've found to make this fascinating compound. I liked the way I originally wrote it, so I'll keep the rest the same as when originally written.
Its been months since I had this dream, but in an alcoholic stupor, I passed out, smacking my head against the floor. In my delerious state, I had a dream.
In my vision, a leprechaun was sitting on a giant toadstool, reading UF's SOMM. He read the bit about making alkyl nitrites, clapped his little hands, and said "Saints preserve us! I'm going to me me a wee bit o' the old isopropyl nitrite!" In a mad dash, the plucky little imp ran to his pot-o-gold, took out a few coins, and ran off to the grocery store, where he purchased some distilled water and regular 91% IPA. He put the IPA in the freezer, and went on with his business. He then dashed off over the rainbow, and came back with a package of sodium nitrite and a bottle of lab-grade sulfuric acid. He put the sulfuric acid in the refrigerator. He sat down, and redid the "recipe" in the book, converting the butyl nitrite recipe into a isopropyl-based version. He then went about labelling two beakers, one "A", the other "B". In beaker "A", he disolved the sodium nitrite (95 g) in H2O (375 ml), then placed it in the freezer. In "B", he mixed the alcohol (83 ml of 91% iPrOH) with a small amount of water (18 ml distilled H2O), and then slowly added the concentrated H2SO4 (34 ml), doing his best to keep boiling to a minemum. After the addition, he put beaker "B" into the freezer, and went about taking a nap.
At this point, I began to come to my senses. I stood up, thought "what a peculiar dream" and went back to my self-destructive marathon binge-drinking. When I finally slipped into my potato vodka-induced coma, I began dreaming right where I left off.
The little leprechaun woke up, looked at his wee digital wristwatch, and said in a cute little Irisg leprechaun voice, "Fer FUCK's SAKE! I've overslept!" In a hurried dash, he went to the freezer, and saw that beaker "A" was essentially a sodium nitrite-flavored slushy. "Bleargh!" He then started swearing violently in Gaelic, and I noticed flowers wilted around him as a result of the sound of whatever nasty things he was saying.
In a fit of fury, he placed beaker "A" in an ice bath, tossed the now thoroughly-chilled acidic IPA contents of beaker "B" into the sodium nitrite slurry of beaker "A", and began stirring madly. "...And Mary wept!", he cursed. He did not add it slowly; he just tossed it right in! The reaction was pretty immediate, and when the little fellow came to his senses, he realized how foolish it was to add everthing so quickly -- after all, everybody says "add it slowly, so as to not allow the temperature to rise too quickly." Well, the funny little mythical character looked at the solution, in a matter of seconds, a very nice layer of isopropyl nitrite floated to the top. It was decanted and dried. The yield was around 85%-90%, from the nitrite. He was so happy, he did a little jig in celebration. The fumes of the nitrite got to him, and soon he was dancing MUCH slower. All the blood from his wee body rushed into his jugulars, and he left the room so he could catch his breath. "Saints be praised!", and he slumped over. The little leprechaun sat and thought about what he learned: by simply chilling everything in the freezer before mixing, and using an external icebath, a person can get better yeilds simply by recklessly pouring the two solutions together than by following the advise of Uncle Fester. All-in-all, the little chemical leprechaun had a good day.
At that point, I woke up, rolled over, evacuated the contents of my stomach using my right index finger, and went back to sleep; truly it was an interesting dream, but having a head injury and a hangover left me unable to enjoy the insights that it gave me.
Still, I thought you'd all enjoy hearing it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

And for anyone growing mushrooms.

Don't just grow in a jar. Grow your mycelum in a jar, but DON'T be afraid to break that patty up into small bits into some wheat grains and stuff, you will get a MUCH larger yield if you start in a Mason jar and move to a large brick. I have never done this, I have just done a lot of research in case I am ever back in New Mexico or Mexico.

And make your own spore prints once you have some live shrooms. Why wouldn't you? There are people with so many spores they inoculate with like 5,000,000x the needed amount. Why not start doing that, and why not do that and spray spores all over the outdoors in shroom season? That and plant Canary Reed grass EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

You can probably find these at Home Depot and they grow wild in warmer places. Plant its seed EVERYWHERE.
View attachment 3022461View attachment 3022462View attachment 3022464View attachment 3022465


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

If you ever see this grass (it grows everywhere) take its seed and spread it
View attachment 3022466View attachment 3022467View attachment 3022468View attachment 3022469


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Syrian Rue seed is the cheapest way to get MAOIs.

Do not mix MAOIs with Alcohol, Theobromine (Chocolate) or Cheese.
Do mix MAOIs (If you feel so inclined to do so) with DMT, Mescaline or THC.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Plant Marijuana and Poppy seeds anywhere there is a sprinkler system. ESPECIALLY places of business.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 14, 2014)

hey fin.nobody cares.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hey fin.nobody cares.


I don't care if they care, they need to know.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 14, 2014)

Unfortunately due to the amount of spam and misinformation you often post NO ONE is going to read that wall of text. Furthermore anything you post that involves chemistry should be deleted as a matter of public safty.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

If Hallucinogens are ever going to be legalized, there will have to be a molecule that makes you hallucinate that is sold 100% of the tme with an antidote. 

Like the Viagra antidote is Sudafed, so they can prescribe it willy nilly and you just call if it goes bad.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> Unfortunately due to the amount of spam and misinformation you often post NO ONE is going to read that wall of text. Furthermore anything you post that involves chemistry should be deleted as a matter of public safty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


LOL

I never spam or post misinformation. The only thing I have been in trouble for on this website is posting too many videos and music. So, get over yourself, and stop opening my threads if you don't like them.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not sure if your dilusional or the best troll ever...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> Unfortunately due to the amount of spam and misinformation you often post NO ONE is going to read that wall of text. Furthermore anything you post that involves chemistry should be deleted as a matter of public safty.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


I did read it and wish I could get the time back - the information is useless to 99.9999 percent of us, even to those of us who are capable of the proceedures described let alone being able to aquire some of the chemicals - even if they are not watched or controled.


----------



## smokecat (Mar 14, 2014)

I like this thread. It makes me wish I were a scientist.


----------



## canndo (Mar 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> If Hallucinogens are ever going to be legalized, there will have to be a molecule that makes you hallucinate that is sold 100% of the tme with an antidote.
> 
> Like the Viagra antidote is Sudafed, so they can prescribe it willy nilly and you just call if it goes bad.



Hallucinogens are not ever going to be legal in a wide spread way. Antidote is a peculiar word for those sorts of substances as none of the primary ones are poisonous. For the most part benzodiazapines are the only "antidote", and for the most part work rather well.


----------



## Flaming Pie (Mar 14, 2014)

Another five bucks in the bank for figgy!


----------



## Doer (Mar 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> If Hallucinogens are ever going to be legalized, there will have to be a molecule that makes you hallucinate that is sold 100% of the tme with an antidote.
> 
> Like the Viagra antidote is Sudafed, so they can prescribe it willy nilly and you just call if it goes bad.



Hey Fin Buddy! What do you hear about this new stuff?

http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/new-drug-leaves-young-man-in-intensive-care-5861304
The hospital says four men, aged in their 20s, required medical treatment last night after taking *25B-NBOMe *also known as 'N-Bomb' or 'synthetic LSD'.


----------



## Doer (Mar 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> If Hallucinogens are ever going to be legalized, there will have to be a molecule that makes you hallucinate that is sold 100% of the tme with an antidote.
> 
> Like the Viagra antidote is Sudafed, so they can prescribe it willy nilly and you just call if it goes bad.


Now that is good to know. 

If erection persists after 4 times, take 2 Sudafed. CHECK


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> Hey Fin Buddy! What do you hear about this new stuff?
> 
> http://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/new-drug-leaves-young-man-in-intensive-care-5861304
> The hospital says four men, aged in their 20s, required medical treatment last night after taking *25B-NBOMe *also known as 'N-Bomb' or 'synthetic LSD'.


It's a cousin to 2C-I and 25I-NBOMe 
It's like acid in that it is Hallucinogenic and hits you at VERY low doses, but it only works if you keep it in your mouth for 45 minutes, which is pretty hard. And it is in the ecstasy family not the acid family.

I wouldn't suggest it. If you want a to trip, extract some DMT or Mescaline, or grow some Mushrooms. No one should take any research chemicals I talk about, you should do your own research.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 14, 2014)

whole thread reported as spam.


----------



## Doer (Mar 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> whole thread reported as spam.


The entire, Uncle Buck, forum persona is regarded as spam.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 14, 2014)

UncleBuck said:


> whole thread reported as spam.


I think this is the first time I have ever agreed with you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Doer (Mar 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> It's a cousin to 2C-I and 25I-NBOMe
> It's like acid in that it is Hallucinogenic and hits you at VERY low doses, but it only works if you keep it in your mouth for 45 minutes, which is pretty hard. And it is in the ecstasy family not the acid family.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest it. If you want a to trip, extract some DMT or Mescaline, or grow some Mushrooms. No one should take any research chemicals I talk about, you should do your own research.


I've been there done that and done. But, thanks for the info. Prefer X, iac.

A long time before it was even called Ecstasy, we knew it as MDMA 

It is the only p-delic experience besides the first 3 trips on LSD that did me any good, beyond recreation.

Of course, I am on a prescribed concoction, based on a lot of things these days....

Usually pretty smooth.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 14, 2014)

Every word fin copy and paste on here he gets paid in bitcoin for. He is spamming the shit out of this place. Simply report him, no need to reply to him. He is retarded and doesn't understand.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 14, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> I'm not sure if your dilusional or the best troll ever...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


You have not met nevaeh420... who claims to be the messiah over in the religion section


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> The entire, Uncle Buck, forum persona is regarded as spam.


Lol, true shit.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Doer said:


> I've been there done that and done. But, thanks for the info. Prefer X, iac.
> 
> A long time before it was even called Ecstasy, we knew it as MDMA
> 
> ...


Yeah, all the new stuff is fairly unknown as far as effects, and unless you test everything you can't really be sure what you are even putting in your body from each place.

So learn to synthesis yourself, or stick to extractions until you can or you know someone who can. For everyone, not directed at you.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Also,

You can get 5-Meo-DMT (illegal) by harvesting the glands (like a pimple) of a Bufo Alvarius (Colorado River Toad) which is available online legal to buy and sell, you can make a lot of money breeding these.

And 

_Phyllomedusa bicolor _AKA Giant Leaf Frog is covered in goo that has something stronger than morphine in it. So you can lick this frog and get some Opiate effects. The frog is like $30 online.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Try licking this frog if you have one.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 14, 2014)

Bro, why are you posting all of this? 

You need to be more concise. Maybe one thread on just DMT or just MDA. Looks like you just copied and pasted a bunch of shit on here.

Like... we can get all this info on the internet ourselves. Maybe just give a quick summary here on what you wish to share, and then post a link to all that info so we can just go look at it.

Dumping all that crap in here isn't helping anyone....

Just sayin...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Bro, why are you posting all of this?
> 
> You need to be more concise. Maybe one thread on just DMT or just MDA. Looks like you just copied and pasted a bunch of shit on here.


 ding, ding ding, we've got a winner...

[video=youtube_share;RY9ucdI22ZE]http://youtu.be/RY9ucdI22ZE[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> ding, ding ding, we've got a winner...
> 
> [video=youtube_share;RY9ucdI22ZE]http://youtu.be/RY9ucdI22ZE[/video]


 bonus points for anyone who can tell me what movie that's from without cheating..


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 14, 2014)

I like his enthusiasm, but it's making my head hurt.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Bro, why are you posting all of this?
> 
> You need to be more concise. Maybe one thread on just DMT or just MDA. Looks like you just copied and pasted a bunch of shit on here.
> 
> ...


If you don't want to read it, don't read it. Anyone that has been looking for this for a long time will be happy to find it. 

Everything I post has something to do with me being 14 and wanting to know how to do this stuff, and now being 22 and knowing more than I did when I was 14. 

when I'm 30, maybe everything will make more sense to the random casual observer, but IDGAF.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 14, 2014)

I'm not saying this isn't useful information to some people. I'm merely suggesting you post links to this info instead of throwing it all in one thread. 

It's much cleaner that way, and it doesn't attract others to come and say you're spamming.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 14, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> You have not met nevaeh420... who claims to be the messiah over in the religion section


The 2 sections I avoid: religion, and politics


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 14, 2014)

racer..should i answer the question? you know i know


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 14, 2014)

nothing this cunt said about nbomes is correct..im to tired to type it all out,and mreduck is on hiatus,he would spout out the facts much more eloquently than i would..so anyone thats interested,please dont listed to these diluted ramblings of "nut-grabby"...


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 14, 2014)

What's happening here? I'm so confused.

Maybe if I go smoke, some of this might make sense...


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> What's happening here? I'm so confused.
> 
> Maybe if I go smoke, some of this might make sense...


 i think what rory is trying to not say is that the one thing in this thread that fin didn't copy and paste and answered off of the cuff when asked about nbomes, is all completley wrong, and is telling others not to listen to this info..
that is if i'm picking up what rory is trying to put down..


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Try licking this frog if you have one.
> View attachment 3023100


I dont know about frogs and toads, but you can lick my choad. Actually, no you cant.... but I couldn't resist saying that.


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 14, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Bro, why are you posting all of this?
> 
> You need to be more concise. Maybe one thread on just DMT or just MDA. Looks like you just copied and pasted a bunch of shit on here.
> 
> ...


But then he can't pretend he's a genius. That's his entire objective I swear, he's trying to convince himself he knows everything and he's "educating" people with his awesome copy pasta skillz.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> I'm not saying this isn't useful information to some people. I'm merely suggesting you post links to this info instead of throwing it all in one thread.
> 
> It's much cleaner that way, and it doesn't attract others to come and say you're spamming.


Oh, well Rhodium disappeared this past month or so and was absorbed into Erowid, so it's possible that one day these won't be anywhere but here. 

And there is NO PAGE that offers that DMT procedure, I actually mixed 2 procedures together to get the Milk/Copper DMT.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i think what rory is trying to not say is that the one thing in this thread that fin didn't copy and paste and answered off of the cuff when asked about nbomes, is all completley wrong, and is telling others not to listen to this info..
> that is if i'm picking up what rory is trying to put down..


no what he is saying is that he read some stuff MrEDuck wrote, and somehow he thinks it's different from what I wrote. And without actually knowing for sure, he started spouting that I am wrong and that someone will be here soon to set me straight.

But I assure you, I am not wrong. 

(the 25x series of) NBOMe's come from 2C-I
You have to keep them in your mouth for 45 min (or weigh out less than 1mg and snort it)
They are active at doses of less than 1mg like acid, but are more closely related to MDMA or Mescaline.
They are not heavily researched for toxicity.

I didn't even say anything else, and all those things are 100% true.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> I dont know about frogs and toads, but you can lick my choad. Actually, no you cant.... but I couldn't resist saying that.


This is Bradley Yandell right? Lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> But then he can't pretend he's a genius. That's his entire objective I swear, he's trying to convince himself he knows everything and he's "educating" people with his awesome copy pasta skillz.


 I never tried to look like a genius, I am just giving people information. If you took that as some kind of attempt at "higher education", that's on you, I just tried to show people stuff.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

And I think if anyone had to guess they would have never guessed that someone would get mad at someone else for telling them how ecstasy is made LOL

Person 1: Just those 3 things mixed together...
Person 2: Go Fuck Yourself, TL;DR


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Mar 14, 2014)

Fin is a con artist.......

when you have somethign to share that you dont profit off of, no matter its credibility ....you can proceed.....untill

then proceed to be a POS that deserves all that happens to him


----------



## Budget Buds (Mar 14, 2014)

sinfaggy is at it again lol, Try compiling the 8 posts you just have to post into just one big one with pronunciation . Then dont post dumb shit like this or the last post you did about the compiling of all drugs list that was shut down. You need to find a fat bitch to pay so she will spend time with you, Or find a hobby..... I would suggest model cars lol, Fucking clown shoes


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 14, 2014)

Budget Buds said:


> sinfaggy is at it again lol, Try compiling the 8 posts you just have to post into just one big one with pronunciation . Then dont post dumb shit like this or the last post you did about the compiling of all drugs list that was shut down. You need to find a fat bitch to pay so she will spend time with you, Or find a hobby..... I would suggest model cars lol, Fucking clown shoes


The list still exists, just not here. And it was actually a bad move to take it down, because it is going to be an awesome keyword cloud over the next few years. I am making individual posts about each alkaloid now, but the list itself will get tons of views as the new posts are completed.

LOL is this Jeff? Sounds like a burnout that's got some sexual and midlife anger he is randomly letting out without realizing it (and it says you are in Michigan). So, just guessing.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 14, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> no what he is saying is that he read some stuff MrEDuck wrote, and somehow he thinks it's different from what I wrote. And without actually knowing for sure, he started spouting that I am wrong and that someone will be here soon to set me straight.
> 
> But I assure you, I am not wrong.
> 
> ...


not even close..i read ducks posts because hes factual,and knows what hes talking about,and we allready have a shared knowledge of chemical information,him more than I..i was trying to get around actually explaining to your dumbass about the 2c/2b classes and the analogue dirivitives that the nbomes you speak of are mimicking..from 2cb to 25c-nbome ect..but,evidently your school systems budget mustive been cut back in the 3rd grade


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

edit# "2cb to 25b-nbome"


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> not even close..i read ducks posts because hes factual,and knows what hes talking about,and we allready have a shared knowledge of chemical information,him more than I..i was trying to get around actually explaining to your dumbass about the 2c/2b classes and the analogue dirivitives that the nbomes you speak of are mimicking..from 2cb to 25c-nbome ect..but,evidently your school systems budget mustive been cut back in the 3rd grade


LOL

Again, I was not wrong.

But you are. These molecules are not "mimicking" anything, they are their own things. Are you getting pissy because you think I am trying to look like a genius?

All of ya'll need to get over yourselves. I feel like at this point the only reason you are replying in anger is because you all have nothing to add. Just talk, or leave. Why this bullshit?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

sorry,im in a slight k hole


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

i dont reply in anger..just anguish..your laymans terms and half truths are absurd..please get a degree before you go playing dr..this is just a humble request for the 16 year old kid at home who may be reading your bullshit and getting his life fucked up because he listened to it..get a job and quit internet-handjobbin for $ to buy your first chemistry set...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> sorry,im in a slight k hole


I never liked that stuff. Dextromophan is legal as long as you don't sell it, and I only did it once it highschool on accident.

I did Methoxetamine a few times and enjoyed it, but it's something I would never do frequently. 
Being in that mental state was best Amplified by a 1000w HPS. If you take some it feels like you are viewing through some kind of weird camera lens, and if you go in a room where the closet has a 1000w HPS it feels like another world.

I never did anything that can get you into a K hole though (or at least I never felt the need to take that much of any of these things, and I never took Ketamine or PCP, and never want to).


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> i dont reply in anger..just anguish..your laymans terms and half truths are absurd..please get a degree before you go playing dr..this is just a humble request for the 16 year old kid at home who may be reading your bullshit and getting his life fucked up because he listened to it..get a job and quit internet-handjobbin for $ to buy your first chemistry set...


I don't need a degree to share what I have found. I said on ALL this stuff that it is on Rhodium, the rest is simply plant identification and random discussion.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

yes racer...you got it...and if mdma was that easy,i would not be typing...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

plant identification AND nbomes.....yo fin,can i get a cut of what youre smoking? i wanna get that fucking stoopid...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> yes racer...you got it...and if mdma was that easy,i would not be typing...


Not MDMA, MDA. And it is that simple. 

2 of the things are on Alibaba, 1 of them is on Sigma Aldrich.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> plant identification AND nbomes.....yo fin,can i get a cut of what youre smoking? i wanna get that fucking stoopid...


NBOMe's is the random discussion. 

So, did all of you get together today, or was this a random coincidence, because this is Cory right?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

evidently you are to high to type..how come when someone makes a point to you its all of a sudden "fin against the world?"...riu woke up today and said "hmm..lets get together and fuck with this douchebag(douchebag is a debatable term,they actually serve a purpose)...nah..i dont think youre that important...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> evidently you are to high to type..how come when someone makes a point to you its all of a sudden


You made a point to me? What point is that? 

1. You said MrEDuck is going to come and set me straight, and I really don't think he will have anything to say about me because of what I said about 25b, he may have things to add, like how 25b is different from 25I and 25c. But I wasn't wrong, so he's not going to come tell me I am bullshitting about 25x's.

2. You said MDMA is not that simple to make, then I pointed out that it's MDA and it IS that simple...

So, what are you even talking about?


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

I really love how finspammy thinks he knows who I am... Even IF the information you are copy pasting is legit, your not posting it to educate others. Your posting it to get paid. The sad thing is the more we reply and argue the more hits this will get. fucking trollfare


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 15, 2014)

Without talking about any of the information you've posted here or whether it's correct or useful, I just want to ask why you're being so defensive?

What are you fighting against? 

To me it seems like you're just a young man who has been damaged by drugs. A normal functioning and balanced human isn't supposed to be this defensive or "aggressive" in pushing information on people that you think is critical to know. Try lifting weights and doing some high intensity sprints. I feel you'd be spending your time better if you did. Go outside and exercise. Sooth the beast inside.

You're yin/yang balance seems way off. You're way to yang for your own good. Ease up homie, we're all gonna make it...

This is why it's not recommended to do drugs at a young age kids....

This is a marathon not a sprint. It may seem like there isn't much time, but there is.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy type up a complete guide for me.... I want MDMA from juniper leaves.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Without talking about any of the information you've posted here or whether it's correct or useful, I just want to ask why you're being so defensive?
> 
> What are you fighting against?


I'm not fighting or defending. If I seem defensive it's only because I am answering Offensive people.

You personally asked why the thread even exists, I answered
Someone else asked what I thought about NBOMes, I answered
People started bitching telling me I post too much, I told them to go fuck themselves

At what point am I being overly defensive compared to the offense presented?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> I really love how finspammy thinks he knows who I am... Even IF the information you are copy pasting is legit, your not posting it to educate others. Your posting it to get paid. The sad thing is the more we reply and argue the more hits this will get. fucking trollfare


That's great Jeff, but maybe you could learn to be more a a human being and stop coming into every discussion with me angry just because you don't have thoughts.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Now if I posted this stuff, then you guys came in saying "I didn't know it was that easy" or "I tried MDA before" or "Did you know you can start with something besides pepper" 
and suddenly I was like "NO, I am the MDA Master" 

THEN you would be right to ask "Why are you being so defensive?" But that is not what happened, so the defense should make sense.


----------



## Bublonichronic (Mar 15, 2014)

Fin your being trolled, it's ok to be defensive...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Bublonichronic said:


> Fin your being trolled, it's ok to be defensive...


I know, and I really don't mind it. There are tons of people that can't read something unless conflict is involved, and this is the perfect example. Everyone telling me I'm wrong, but without any reasoning for why I am wrong, it's just going to make people want to read what started all this.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Now that there are more people here, I am going to reiterate this.

When you grow Mushrooms, do not just let the spores grow to fill the Mason jar, then knock it out upside down and start growing. When the Mycelum has TAKEN OVER the Mason jar, what you do is knock it out of the jar and very gently BREAK the paddy up over Coco Coir, and Oatstraw, maybe some vermiculite if you have it. And just get like a big Tupperware type box to put it in.

You can grow SO MUCH MORE if you just take this extra step. Then when you are done, don't just harvest the top, flip over the brick and there will be squished mushrooms at the bottom. Which also means if you create some kind of "table legs" for the mushroom brick, it will grow from the top and bottom at the same time. 

Some people even just get the brick wet again and flip it over for round 2.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

If you ever find this, spread its seed and keep its flower. If anyone is ever having a panic attack, make tea with one single flower. Go to Erowid to read about Hallucinations, this one has kinda scared me for a while (I've had seeds and leaves of it like 4 times since I was 14, but never did more than eat 1 flower and smoke like .2g of a leaf with some bud a few times because I read that the Sadhu Nagas do it in India, and Datura/Kali is actually Marijuana's/Shiva's wife), so I definitely don't want to tell people to just do it. I've heard it takes 2+ flowers/leaves, or 150 seeds to trip. And it's not Hallucinations like Acid or Mushrooms, it's Hallucinations brought on by Delirium. *This is poisonous and can kill you.*


This is Brugmansia, Datura's cousin, not in Hindu myth but in genetics. And they contain the same alkaloids.


You can find both of these in people's gardens. And, Datura grows wild from Texas to Cali and Mexico. While Brugmansia grows in South America.


----------



## Milovan (Mar 15, 2014)

There is absolutely no way possible anyone that is stoned could read the first page
of this thread.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

If anyone here lives in Florida, or the Caribbean there are Sponges in your water that contain 5-Br-DMT (An edible form of DMT similar to what is found in mushrooms, so probably not the exact same as DMT or mushrooms. This is largely unexplored)

Just Google "5-Br-DMT Caribbean Sponge" and there will be people talking about it on different sites. They will be talking about all kinds of different species.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Milovan said:


> There is absolutely no way possible anyone that is stoned could read the first page
> of this thread.


I read more than that while I was stoned in order to put it together, so I don't see why someone else couldn't read the smaller portion I have put together.


----------



## Commander Strax (Mar 15, 2014)

nice cut and paste

http://www.orgsyn.org/Content/pdfs/procedures/cv2p0120.pdf


----------



## Milovan (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I read more than that while I was stoned in order to put it together, so I don't see why someone else couldn't read the smaller portion I have put together.



What I did catch here so far is a very interesting read though!

Iv'e first heard of MDMA back in the mid '70's. Wasn't wildly available
back then I imagine cause I grew up in L.A. and you never knew or heard of
someone sellin or having it. I guess this was an "inner circle" drug and still is?
LSD, shrooms, pot and concentrates, ludes, uppers downers and all arounders, 
angel dust, heroin, cocaine and a little peyote is what was generally going 
around.
I've only heard of great things about MDMA in the past. This is not an endorsement and 
now I'm just blabbering on so I'll quit.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 15, 2014)

Wait, how could he be making money from doing this? What are you talking about?


----------



## cbrill (Mar 15, 2014)

what website did you copy this off of?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

your information is wrong fin..whoever heard of an "acid class" you speak of..And i.have yet to mention mda at all..forcefeeding me words to make your childish attempts at appearing to know what you are taking about only solidifies the perception that everyone has of you.like i said,make your $ elsewhere,and keep our community safe by putting a big dick in each of your hands,so you cant type anymore...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Commander Strax said:


> nice cut and paste
> 
> http://www.orgsyn.org/Content/pdfs/procedures/cv2p0120.pdf


The DMT procedure is from Rhodium, and I said that when I posted it. But not all on one page, I brought it together here.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Milovan said:


> What I did catch here so far is a very interesting read though!
> 
> Iv'e first heard of MDMA back in the mid '70's. Wasn't wildly available
> back then I imagine cause I grew up in L.A. and you never knew or heard of
> ...


They still have legal forms of lude (etaqualone, methaqualone, etc) available, and Cannabinoids at this point are more available outside the cannabis plant than inside the cannabis plant, lol. There are so many, I used to even like them more than weed when I lived in a place where weed was expensive. Now I just smoke bud though, no reason to get synthetics when it's legal to smoke the plant.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> your information is wrong fin..whoever heard of an "acid class" you speak of..And i.have yet to mention mda at all..forcefeeding me words to make your childish attempts at appearing to know what you are taking about only solidifies the perception that everyone has of you.like i said,make your $ elsewhere,and keep our community safe by putting a big dick in each of your hands,so you cant type anymore...


What are you talking about, I never said anything about an "acid class" There are Tryptamines, which is the type of Chemical acid is. But unless that is what you are talking about, you honestly have me confused now. I have not force-fed you anything, stop opening the thread. Lol. 

This isn't Cory, the Rory's Story cubes had me confused. This is Brandon isn't it?


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 15, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Wait, how could he be making money from doing this? What are you talking about?



Oh, nevermind. I see now.

Looking back at your journals and forum posts I see almost nothing but confrontation. Must not be your fault right? Everybody must just be trolling you, and somehow for some reason, all this confrontation is finding its way to YOU, right?

You're creating this confrontation buddy. You create your own reality and the energies you are surrounded by.

But that's not a problem for you right? Cause the more attention you get, the more potential money you get right? So you don't care what you say or how you say it. You just need to say SOMETHING and A LOT of it.

Why don't you guys just ignore this kid? 

SMOKE SOME BOWLS HOMIES AND REMEMBER TO SMILE


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Oh, nevermind. I see now.
> 
> Looking back at your journals and forum posts I see almost nothing but confrontation. Must not be your fault right? Everybody must just be trolling you, and somehow for some reason, all this confrontation is finding its way to YOU, right?


Maybe it is me, and not the trolls... But, how about you try reading a little deeper in the journal 
https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog25771-finshaggys-beansprouts.html


> _Well let me answer that question for you _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

If it was me, I would be able to stop it. So instead I just utilize it.
No matter how long I am gone, no matter what I say when I come back. 10 people are there to comment on my threads in like 30 minutes.

Ex: This is a thread about sharing.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 15, 2014)

You post A LOT though. 

That's another source of the confrontation. You don't have to respond to every single post. You talk way too much. Sometimes silence says more than words.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> You post A LOT though.
> 
> That's another source of the confrontation. You don't have to respond to every single post. You talk way too much. Sometimes silence says more than words.


I reply to everyone until they openly say that they are only replying to me JUST because they are drunk or something, then I put them on ignore.

Sorry for being thorough, but I'm not going to stop replying to everyone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

And when I started "interneting" (meaning more than just Facebook, which is all I used computers for before) I started a blog, which now has over 30,000 views. And I have largely neglected it, so that is amazing.

So I now created just under 30 blogs, each with their own topic. And I am doing research for those. So I will be posting a lot here for the next few months because research leads to new thoughts which leads to new threads, then I will probably disappear for a few months as I fill out the blogs more and am on forums less.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

And I don't expect to live very long. Like 50 something if God is on my side.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

self proclaimed science man relying on god..man,there really is no end to your hipocracy/idiocy..I'm fine if your religious ,but you really can't be both..we've already proven you're definitely not intelligent enough to hold a conversation as far as truly a scientific one,but that last statement was a new height for even you!..
ren he gets paid just a little fraction of a cent for all his posts through spam..the more people that read his b******* the more he gets paid..every word he post he gets a little bit of money for..at least that's the way I have perceived it as it is somewhere around those lines..basically forced advertising when you click on links and such...


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

Btw my names not jeff and I have never followed you to another forum....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2014)

Fin, how would you feel if some 14 year old came across the bullshit you posted, and didn't realize that you were retarded, and they hurt themselves trying this shit. Your not a scientist, grower, intelligent, or anything else that someone should listen to. Your a fucking retarded moron. If I had the power you would be removed from this forum.


----------



## NorthernTreeHouses UK (Mar 15, 2014)

WOWEEE !!! thats a shed loada data rite there  (uk lame reference btw ) ........errrrmmmmmm hmmmm couldnt just read and run off like some peeping tom without sharing at least one little gem. im not sure if 100% of you prob dont already know this but, METHADRONE I.E M-KAT, MEOW, KAT ...etc..etc... is a synthetic drug which took the U.K by storm. after trying it i became dependant on it for along time. losing all muscle and fitness from a previous job in the military in weeks... 2 close friends had seizuresand still fit now. and the local community went down hill rapidly. this was 5 years ago or so..... now it is still deeply in my community and has been linked to the death of 3 close friends on a serious note,and many many others effected by jobloss and very strtling muscular changes and mental health lapses. the less is publicly written in a so called ' cool' or informative culture should only ever be posted with pros and cons. as a member has already written- if a 14 yr old kid was to jot your posts down and become fatily ill etc... youd be upfor manslaughter here in the UK. hidden away behind a screen or not. so instead of raging away. please please pal. stop and engage brain before you spill out onto the WORLD WIDE WEB. dont return fire just quietly appreciate the comments bud. surely keeping the general population alive is the main goal ?? otherwise who would appreciate my gorgeous buds ....peace love and cheese  

appologies all im half cut on what can only be described as critical !!! critical mass... zzzzzz


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> self proclaimed science man relying on god..


Self proclaimed science man?!?!? Please find one post where I call myself "Science Man"

I came to this site claiming not only one God, but many. My Gods are Pan, Shiva, AtumRa and Mut. And telling everyone that was one of my first threads on this website.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> Fin, how would you feel if some 14 year old came across the bullshit you posted, and didn't realize that you were retarded, and they hurt themselves trying this shit. Your not a scientist, grower, intelligent, or anything else that someone should listen to. Your a fucking retarded moron. If I had the power you would be removed from this forum.


At the very beginning of this thread I made it very clear that I don't even want anyone to use this information. I am just sharing it because it is easy.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

NorthernTreeHouses UK said:


> WOWEEE !!! thats a shed loada data rite there  (uk lame reference btw ) ........errrrmmmmmm hmmmm couldnt just read and run off like some peeping tom without sharing at least one little gem. im not sure if 100% of you prob dont already know this but, METHADRONE I.E M-KAT, MEOW, KAT ...etc..etc... is a synthetic drug which took the U.K by storm. after trying it i became dependant on it for along time. losing all muscle and fitness from a previous job in the military in weeks... 2 close friends had seizuresand still fit now. and the local community went down hill rapidly. this was 5 years ago or so..... now it is still deeply in my community and has been linked to the death of 3 close friends on a serious note,and many many others effected by jobloss and very strtling muscular changes and mental health lapses. the less is publicly written in a so called ' cool' or informative culture should only ever be posted with pros and cons. as a member has already written- if a 14 yr old kid was to jot your posts down and become fatily ill etc... youd be upfor manslaughter here in the UK. hidden away behind a screen or not. so instead of raging away. please please pal. stop and engage brain before you spill out onto the WORLD WIDE WEB. dont return fire just quietly appreciate the comments bud. surely keeping the general population alive is the main goal ?? otherwise who would appreciate my gorgeous buds ....peace love and cheese
> 
> appologies all im half cut on what can only be described as critical !!! critical mass... zzzzzz


Again, I made it clear that no one should try the chemical procedures, the only things I suggested directly for anyone to do is spread seeds of plants and grow mushrooms with a better yield.


----------



## NorthernTreeHouses UK (Mar 15, 2014)

hope you do outlive 50years by the way buddy. grandchildren will need your info more than ever about the dangers of drugs in the future years to come. and who better to deliver those gems  every situation can be made into a posotive. if your lungs still breathe your heart still pumps and your brain keeps ticking. your winning already


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

NorthernTreeHouses UK said:


> hope you do outlive 50years by the way buddy. grandchildren will need your info more than ever about the dangers of drugs in the future years to come. and who better to deliver those gems  every situation can be made into a posotive. if your lungs still breathe your heart still pumps and your brain keeps ticking. your winning already


Hopefully I'll get it all out before then and they can just read what I leave behind.


----------



## NorthernTreeHouses UK (Mar 15, 2014)

now with shrooms you just found your soul mate. and u8s brits are the buisness. interesting info from years back. when looking for caps in uk after finding a few. lay down on the grass and look horizontal youl see far more than on your feet  just watch out for shit lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

If I live to be to old (outstay my welcome) I can make a suicide note like Hannibal.

"You can all rest, now that this old man is dead"


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

I think death is the answer to everything unknown. 

We are all like:
What is God?
How do you cross dimensions?
What is time travel?

Death. If that's not what death is, then where is my brother? I understand he's dead, but that doesn't mean anything. It's just true. He's gone as far as spark of energy in a body, that's not an answer though.
Death is not an answer or a question. But it is a cause and affect.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

The Egyptians used to say that being close to the dead brought you closer to the Gods. If you are reading a book by a dead person you are closer to God than if you read a book by a person that is alive.
But somehow before Imhotep, they did not understand that reading the writings of the dead could help solve the problems of the present. The pharaoh would just ask his vizier "How do we fix this famine?" and the vizier would get stoned and chop a goat open and read its intestines. But when Imhotep came, they realized that they could read books and solve problems. This was known as magic, and this is where magic words come from. Magic is just procedure. 

Ex: In ancient Egypt "instructions" were known as "Seboyet". And Seboyets were passed down from generation to generation, starting with Imhotep's Seboyet about medical procedure and other things he was said to have written. We no longer have any original copies of Imhotep's writing.

Imhotep's writing was made immortal by a man who visited his temple, I forget the man's name but he came to heal a family member or something and Imhotep's spirit came to him in the temple and told him that if he rewrote Imhotep's book, the person would be cured.

Imhotep's life is where the idea that "Knowledge is Power" Comes from


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Again, I made it clear that no one should try the chemical procedures, the only things I suggested directly for anyone to do is spread seeds of plants and grow mushrooms with a better yield.


 i know you said no one should try this fin, but at some point don't you think you're responsible for the info that you put out there for the world to see, whether or not you put in the beginning, no one should try this at home, wink wink or not?
i mean, i could go online and find plenty of tutorials on how to make bath tub meth and post them all over the internet, and put at the beginning of the posts, no one try this even though it's really, really easy, and i'm giving you a step by step guide on how to do it, but i never would as i would worry someone would see my info and not heed my warning about not trying it and someone getting hurt or killed or hooked on meth, or land in jail, or or or..
just saying..


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> i know you said no one should try this fin, but at some point don't you think you're responsible for the info that you put out there for the world to see, whether or not you put in the beginning, no one should try this at home, wink wink or not?
> i mean, i could go online and find plenty of tutorials on how to make bath tub meth and post them all over the internet, and put at the beginning of the posts, no one try this even though it's really, really easy, and i'm giving you a step by step guide on how to do it, but i never would as i would worry someone would see my info and not heed my warning about not trying it and someone getting hurt or killed or hooked on meth, or land in jail, or or or..
> just saying..


1stly, if you are 14 you most likely can not get a hold of the materials, which would cost near or over $1000 (I assume you are talking about the MDA). Now, assuming this 14 year old somehow has $1000+ to blow, now he would need a place to get 1 ton pallets shipped.

So now he either needs to know someone with a warehouse or own his own warehouse or storefront. Which is very unlikely.
Now let's say he DOES have access to this, now he has to buy a watched item and get it shipped somewhere that ISN'T the same as the place he got the pallets shipped AND a place that it looks like that item should be shipped naturally.

Now, assuming he has done ALL of this, I say he is probably smart enough to not hurt himself. And will probably get caught with the stuff anyways.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Plus, if I get in trouble it's almost counter productive for the police. 

Out here, no one listens to me. If I was in jail with this knowledge it would be a whole different story. In juvy the other kids were calling me Drug Jesus when we were in general population (before we got shaved).

If I was in real jail for any amount of time, I would

1. Read like a mother fucker
2. Write to people I haven't talked to in forever
3. Teach a lot of people a lot of shit
4. Probably work out for the first time in my life

But I have not done anything illegal.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Or I could just earn money out here, and do all that stuff the slow way. Which is fine by me, I don't want to be in a cell.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 15, 2014)

Drug Jesus... Uhh ok.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Stimpy and Ren said:


> Drug Jesus... Uhh ok.


It was a bunch of people under 17, including myself, what do you expect? 

I'm just saying, when you go to jail, this is the stuff everyone wants to learn.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

For anyone that does not know, Papaver Somniferum is Opium Poppy.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> If anyone here lives in Florida, or the Caribbean there are Sponges in your water that contain 5-Br-DMT (An edible form of DMT similar to what is found in mushrooms, so probably not the exact same as DMT or mushrooms. This is largely unexplored)
> 
> Just Google "5-Br-DMT Caribbean Sponge" and there will be people talking about it on different sites. They will be talking about all kinds of different species.


I'm pretty lazy.... help me out and post links about this please.

curiosity got the best of me. nevermind.


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> 1stly, if you are 14 you most likely can not get a hold of the materials, which would cost near or over $1000 (I assume you are talking about the MDA). Now, assuming this 14 year old somehow has $1000+ to blow, now he would need a place to get 1 ton pallets shipped.
> 
> So now he either needs to know someone with a warehouse or own his own warehouse or storefront. Which is very unlikely.
> Now let's say he DOES have access to this, now he has to buy a watched item and get it shipped somewhere that ISN'T the same as the place he got the pallets shipped AND a place that it looks like that item should be shipped naturally.
> ...


So now it's not as easy as you said, then why the fuck did you start this thread? Oh oh I know, so you could get paid for copy and pasting bullshit. You deserve everything uncle bucks does to you. You are worthless pile of shit.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Hopefully I'll get it all out before then and they can just read what I leave behind.


i hope they read facts beforehand..hopefully theyll live longer...i had a scary thought just now....fin shaggy jr! ..your offspring perpetuating guesses and laymens terms..this could have a detrimental effect on our species!..
then i realized no chick would let you bone her...so were safe.(WHEW!).untill your army of mutant ants high on rc's comes to destroy us!...lets hope they get dosed with grandmas secret recipe MDA and love us and not eat us.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

^^^^^lmfao


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

yo jeff! whats been crackin !?...


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

nm, been trolln on fin. Same as always


----------



## Dyna Ryda (Mar 15, 2014)

My last little bit of advice for you fin. Get a real job that pays real money. Then you can buy real drugs and stop licking frogs and stop sucking on ocean sponges.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

He could always just pimp his sister


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

'.........


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

I'm reading about Bufotenin (Bufo Toad Venom, 5-OH-DMT) and it seems that with edible lime you don't get negative effects, it basically turns it into DMT. The Native Americans figured it out a LONG as time ago. And I bet the Egyptians did too, we just don't know it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> So now it's not as easy as you said, then why the fuck did you start this thread? Oh oh I know, so you could get paid for copy and pasting bullshit. You deserve everything uncle bucks does to you. You are worthless pile of shit.


It's for people that don't live in America, and it's for me when I don't live in America. 

This stuff is not illegal everywhere.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Dyna Ryda said:


> My last little bit of advice for you fin. Get a real job that pays real money. Then you can buy real drugs and stop licking frogs and stop sucking on ocean sponges.


My advice for you, get over yourself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Funny how I call someone Bradley Yandell, then they start saying "I'm not Jeff". Seems kinda like someone is trying to throw the scent... If you're not Bradley, wouldn't you have said you were not Bradley?


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> That's great Jeff, but maybe you could learn to be more a a human being and stop coming into every discussion with me angry just because you don't have thoughts.


Spam so much that you forget what you said?


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> My advice for you, get over yourself.


My advice to you is to get yourself sterilized.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Skuxx said:


> I'm pretty lazy.... help me out and post links about this please.
> 
> curiosity got the best of me. nevermind.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> My advice to you is to get yourself sterilized.


Ok, I'm going to change my entire family history based on what some stoner told me to do on RIU. 

I'm starting to see why you guys think this thread could be dangerous, you take this forum shit way too serious. This isn't a meth lab, it's a discussion about our planet in relation to our brains.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Also, if you can make DMT with Milk and Copper, I am pretty sure the Egyptians were doing it.

They used to order Naphtha and Murcury and all kinds of shit. They liked to play with stuff. And even if they didn't have DMT straight up, they had Egyptian Toads (Green European Bufo) and they had the ability to make calcium salts.

They also had giant reed, and Naphtha, and they like to make incense. And they used giant reed to make boats. So I have no doubt at sometime someone stumbled into some 5-OH-DMT (giant reed also contains it)


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Ok, I'm going to change my entire family history based on what some stoner told me to do on RIU.
> 
> I'm starting to see why you guys think this thread could be dangerous, you take this forum shit way too serious. This isn't a meth lab, it's a discussion about our planet in relation to our brains.


yes we do take reality seriously,and when you post shit/info that can hurt/endanger someone,what do you expect? people to be non chalant?...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Also, if you can make DMT with Milk and Copper, I am pretty sure the Egyptians were doing it.
> 
> They used to order Naphtha and Murcury and all kinds of shit. They liked to play with stuff. And even if they didn't have DMT straight up, they had Egyptian Toads (Green European Bufo) and they had the ability to make calcium salts.
> 
> They also had giant reed, and Naphtha, and they like to make incense. And they used giant reed to make boats. So I have no doubt at sometime someone stumbled into some 5-OH-DMT (giant reed also contains it)


they ordered naptha and mercury.....howd they pay? bit coins?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Yeah, from what I am reading you can extract just DMT, 5-MeO-DMT and 5-OH-DMT from Arundo Donax (Giant Reed) using Naphtha, which the Egyptians had. And Naphtha is actually the KEY. If you used anything else you would get a full extraction with a poison called "Gramine" but with Naphtha and a filter, it seems people are saying that it makes a DMT mix and leaves out the bad stuff.

You can find Arundo Donax everywhere, it's just sugar cane. And people have been spreading it around the world to make boats with since the beginning of time.
View attachment 3024246View attachment 3024249View attachment 3024250


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> they ordered naptha and mercury.....howd they pay? bit coins?


No, they used metal. They have found gold from the land of Punt (an undiscovered kingdom older than Egypt) dating back to 2500 or 3500 BC (I forget which one it is) so they were trading with people from Punt then. And there are records of the orders based on cargo manifests.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> they ordered naptha and mercury.....howd they pay? bit coins?


Nah, bro Pyramid express card


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Yeah, from what I am reading you can extract just DMT, 5-MeO-DMT and 5-OH-DMT from Arundo Donax (Giant Reed) using Naphtha, which the Egyptians had. And Naphtha is actually the KEY. If you used anything else you would get a full extraction with a poison called "Gramine" but with Naphtha and a filter, it seems people are saying that it makes a DMT mix and leaves out the bad stuff.
> 
> You can find Arundo Donax everywhere, it's just sugar cane. And people have been spreading it around the world to make boats with since the beginning of time.
> View attachment 3024246View attachment 3024249View attachment 3024250


are you looking for an easter bonus?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 15, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> Nah, bro Pyramid express card


did they get bonus points?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

And Musical reeds are made from Giant Reeds, Boats are made from giant Reeds, Sugar comes from giant reeds, Rum comes from giant reeds...

This is like a very underrated Marijuana plant.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 15, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> did they get bonus points?


5% gold back on mummification's


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> 5% gold back on mummification's


https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/812386-metaphysics-economics.html


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Mar 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> It was a bunch of people under 17, including myself, what do you expect?
> 
> I'm just saying, when you go to jail, this is the stuff everyone wants to learn.


There is a lot of DMA in human feces.
The prisoners and teens are getting restless.
Tell them how to extract it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 15, 2014)

Seeds:
San Pedro
Cannabis Sativa/Indica
Datura
Canary Reed
Papaver Somniferum
Arundo Donax

Amphibians:
Bufo Alvarius 
Phyllomedusa Suavagii

All just right there on the internet, lol. And they probably won't ever ban the majority of them.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Nutes and Nugs said:


> There is a lot of DMA in human feces.
> The prisoners and teens are getting restless.
> Tell them how to extract it.


If you eat a lot of Tryptophan there actually is an Indole that is formed in your feces.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

And just by the way, no one is going to get hurt by this thread.

But if anyone should worry about charges it's you guys. We live in a world not where people are scared of people like Charles Manson convincing people to kill people. We live in a world where people are afraid that trolls will push people to kill themselves or others. Ya'll are lucky I have thick skin and goals for the world.

This thread is just speculative and research discussion, your shit talking is trolling. Find a hobby.

I could be telling people how to make Heroine from morphine in one easy step, or how to make Meth in their Bath tub. But I'm not. I am sharing information that I told NO ONE to use. And if someone that cooks meth in their bathtub decides to start making MDA instead, or someone here starts growing a psychedelic plant, good. That makes the world a better place. 

Everyone else can just whine about how hard the stuff is to get, and get over it. This isn't a thread about making drugs, this is just a thread about simple and interesting organic chemistry, plant identification, and random speculation.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Like seriously, WORST case scenario the streets are flooded with high quality MDA, DMT, AMT, Mescaline, Mushrooms, 5-MeO-DMT, 5-OH-DMT and more people start thinking "Woah, we should probably not fall into the dark ages with all this droning and tea party shit at the same time".

When is the last time you heard anyone complaining about old school hallucinogens wrecking a neighborhood?


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

dead tour....


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Anyone that lives in Texas, this plant contains DMT and Mescaline.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

In Cali you can find these just by walking around neighborhoods and looking in people's front yards. And I am sure there are plenty of people that are willing to let you have some of the cactus if you ask or pay.


Finshaggy said:


> You can probably find these at Home Depot and they grow wild in warmer places. Plant its seed EVERYWHERE.
> View attachment 3022461View attachment 3022462View attachment 3022464View attachment 3022465


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Kava Mixed with weed has Synergy, meaning together they are stronger than each of the individual effects combined should be. You can buy Kava at your local herb and vitamin store.

Kava even has a cannabinoid
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yangonin

And,
If you get a lb of lemon grass (like $10 online) and make BHO, you will have what is called a "Myrcene Extract". If you put a dab of this on your bowl of weed, it will help the THC cross the blood brain barrier, and get you higher. Everyone bowl of bud will seem like it has a real dab of hash on it (based on the effects you feel, not the taste) and the hash will taste somewhat like lemons.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Lol, after I posted this one everyone got busy and stopped trolling, lol.



Finshaggy said:


> Seeds:
> San Pedro
> Cannabis Sativa/Indica
> Datura
> ...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Tylenol breaks down into AM-404 which is a Cannabinoid reuptake inhibitor, meaning it will keep the Cannabinoids in your head longer and less will be redirected to the urine. But Tylenol kills people, so no one should ever take a lot or take it every day. There are other Cannabinoid reuptake inhibitors, but not many have had any humans try them.

Sea Urchin Roe (Basically Sea Urchin Caviar) is served at Sushi restaurants, and has an endo-Cannabinoid (one of the natural Cannabinoids in your brain) in it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

I learned this from the Joe Rogan podcast, but it's crazy.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutathione

You can take Glutathione and make your liver strong enough to sober you up (as long as you aren't getting schwaysty). The reason you get drunk is because your body can only process 1 oz of alcohol through the liver every hr, so drink more than 1 oz in 1 hr and you get drunk. But if your liver has better function, you will not get drunk as easily.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Not specifically a psychedelic topic, but I think this is important. And I personally believe that boats were invented from Giant Reed AFTER someone got High on what is inside the giant reed. And I am also of the persuasion that they were probably using a similar material to what is in giant reed when they invented pyramids.
https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/810951-i-think-i-know-who.html


----------



## Doritos (Mar 16, 2014)

what the hell are you talking about shinfaggy?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Doritos said:


> what the hell are you talking about shinfaggy?


The past, the future and everything in between.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Amphipians:
> Bufo Alvarius


To further go into detail on this.

Bufo Alvarius is the only toad with 5-MeO-DMT as the main active ingredient in its venom. Other Bufos have 5-OH-DMT, which in its natural state has negative effects on the heart and other parts of the body and can even lead to death if ingested. But if you Calcify the 5-OH-DMT, and turn it into its calcium salt form, it will basically be like DMT or 5-MeO-DMT. They discovered this THOUSANDS of years ago, and the Natives in South America use "Edible Lime" which is available many places now adays, and is an edible form of Limestone.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Also, to expand on the NBOMe discussion from earlier, there are also NBOH's

And Mescaline-NBOMe


----------



## Budget Buds (Mar 16, 2014)

Another 200 posts of absolute garbage. I'm surprised someone hasn't banned you from this site along time ago. You bring NOTHING positive to this website by means of experience or information, And all you do is cloud up the search function with your useless babble and even more useless "Information" you copy and paste. When someone posts to one of your threads, it is not unusual for you to reply 5 or 6 times with one liner's when one well thought out paragraph would be more then sufficient. Maybe you just lack the brain processes to to for one , or maybe you do get paid to type useless babble by the post. Either way I think you are not a very good RIU'er


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Budget Buds said:


> Another 200 posts of absolute garbage. I'm surprised someone hasn't banned you from this site along time ago. You bring NOTHING positive to this website by means of experience or information, And all you do is cloud up the search function with your useless babble and even more useless "Information" you copy and paste. When someone posts to one of your threads, it is not unusual for you to reply 5 or 6 times with one liner's when one well thought out paragraph would be more then sufficient. Maybe you just lack the brain processes to to for one , or maybe you do get paid to type useless babble by the post. Either way I think you are not a very good RIU'er


 

People thank me specifically for me posts in the Hallucinogenics section all the time. Just not here because there is SO MUCH flaming. But every once in a while someone says exactly what you are saying but in another section, and one lone soul will chime in and say that I do post good stuff in the Hallucinogenics section.

I just get flamed SO HARD that most of my threads become useless to anyone not willing to sift through troll shit, but that is not a bad thing, maybe only people that are willing to sift through troll shit should read the stuff I write.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Budget Buds said:


> Either way I think you are not a very good RIU'er


 I'm so hurt


----------



## Doritos (Mar 16, 2014)

I think finshaggy is of the belief that only he experiences 'creative' thoughts whilst smoking cannabis. Straight, its mainly useless dribble.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Doritos said:


> I think finshaggy is of the belief that only he experiences 'creative' thoughts whilst smoking cannabis. Straight, its mainly useless dribble.


Lol. No, I am of the belief that I read a lot, and that I have a lot to share from that. I'm not making this stuff up


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Take 1 patty when the mycelum takes it over, then gently break the patty, touching as little of the mycelum as possible. Break it over some Coco Coir, then add some Oatstaw, and some more CoCo and maybe a layer of Vermeculite.
> 
> The Oatstraw's nutes will make the mushrooms stronger (If you grow with just Coco I have read of people getting inactive mushrooms), and the extra space the Coco gives will allow for much larger yields.​
> 
> ...


This is a few examples of the mushroom thing I was talking about.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Also,
This Epigenetics stuff can be applied to ANYTHING.
https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/803171-epigenetics-could-effect-future-breeding.html

If you have a cactus, stab the shit out of it to get more Mescaline
If you have grass, slice the shit out of it to get more DMT
If you have Mushrooms, poke them with needles to get more 4-PO-DMT
If you have Cannabis, stab and slice it to get a higher yield and THC content.

Even if you go to far and fuck up one generation, the next generation will be stronger for your efforts.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 16, 2014)

those pics don't even work. not for me at least.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 16, 2014)

Top drawer, Fin. You truely are a captain of industry, and king among men. Keep doing the lords work.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Mar 16, 2014)

hurts my brain. Epiggenetics? sounds like a pig on the net's offspring


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Pinworm said:


> Top drawer, Fin. You truely are a captain of industry, and king among men. Keep doing the lords work.


I don't know if you are being sarcastic, but one day I hope to move to another country and create a hallucinogenics shop.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 16, 2014)

Let me ask you a serious question Fin. If the majority of forum members on this site asked you to stop posting random information here, would you agree to stop posting on this forum?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

I have read somewhere that you can add an "aromatic" beta ketone compound to tons of different terpenes and other alkaloids using acetone, and I was wondering if anyone had any more information on that.
Acetone is also called "Beta-Ketopropane"
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta-ketopropane
And it has sisters.


So even if acetone can't do it, maybe one of these can.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketone_bodies
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3-hydroxybutanal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mannich_base
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damascone (I really like the idea of this one, Rose based drugs)
The three endogenous ketone bodies are acetone, acetoacetic acid, and beta-hydroxybutyric acid.[4] Other ketone bodies such as beta-ketopentanoate and beta-hydroxypentanoate may be created as a result of the metabolism of synthetic triglycerides such as triheptanoin
I'm guessing based on the names of these, that Chlorabutanol may be one also.


I know there are things like bk-MDMA, bk-MBDB, etc in existence. Is there a possibility of something like a bk-DMT or bk-DXM or bk-THC bk-Etizolam bk-Mescaline bk-JWH bk-Kavalactones bk-Cocaine?


If you read here this guy says bk-DET exists, but I can't find an example online.
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/...=1#post5146876


I also found a PDF book online that has one reference to a 5-MeO-bk-DiPT


And this
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/714600-The-future-of-the-benzofurans?p=12195710&viewfull=1#post12195710


black53 said:


> So I went and drawn some of them
> Sulfur analogues and their bk versions:
> 
> 
> ...



Also this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aldol_adduct
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ketogenesis
AMT is really just a-MT or alpha-MethylTryptamine. So there is probably a bk- and a- for everything, and I think they are available through Aldol reaction methods.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

fin,you would be saddend by the amount of members that appear to like your post then give me rep for bustin your balls..90percent are right behind your back,laughing and pointing at you while the say "good work",and befor you say youre here for the other ten percent,they are to uneducated to realized the shit you post is ludicrous..please find another forum to post your money making links,or get a job..please..


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> Let me ask you a serious question Fin. If the majority of forum members on this site asked you to stop posting random information here, would you agree to stop posting on this forum?


No. Because a majority of people do not actually speak up. It is the bored minority trolling me.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> fin,you would be saddend by the amount of members that appear to like your post then give me rep for bustin your balls..90percent are right behind your back,laughing and pointing at you while the say "good work",and befor you say youre here for the other ten percent,they are to uneducated to realized the shit you post is ludicrous..please find another forum to post your money making links,or get a job..please..


Lol. I'd be inclined to believe you if I didn't get rep also.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

hey guys..please help..he said the majority dont speak up,so lets turn the rest of this thread into an "riu ban finshaggy petition"...from now on,any one should just reply in his posts "BAN THE FIN!"...
SPEAK UP!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

ill be first..BAN THE FIN!!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hey guys..please help..he said the majority dont speak up,so lets turn the rest of this thread into an "riu ban finshaggy petition"...from now on,any one should just reply in his posts "BAN THE FIN!"...
> SPEAK UP!


 You realize this thread only has around 2,000 views right? If you want to get the majority of RIU to start petitioning on this thread, you need to get them on this thread first.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

gotta start somewhere...proactive is better than no active


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL I just read that GHB is a beta Ketone, so there could be an ENTIRE family of drugs that comes from GHB. Everything from GHB-THC to GHB-MDMA LOL

NBOMe and bk to the future! And I wonder if anything can be done with Bromo-Dragonfly... It is unique in that it has lot's of rings with lots of room.



Finshaggy said:


> I have read somewhere that you can add an "aromatic" beta ketone compound to tons of different terpenes and other alkaloids using acetone, and I was wondering if anyone had any more information on that.
> Acetone is also called "Beta-Ketopropane"
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beta-ketopropane
> And it has sisters.
> ...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ban the fin!!!


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 16, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> Ban the fin!!!


I've said that before, the guy is nothing but a troll. He turns everyone against him with his "defensiveness" so he has a larger audience to troll. 

What he does is obvious, at least to me, he should be banned IMO.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 16, 2014)

Tell you what fin, how about YOU post a poll in the general section asking if your presence here is welcomed?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> Tell you what fin, how about YOU post a poll in the general section asking if your presence here is welcomed?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


Again, the trolling minority is not my target audience.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 16, 2014)

Something like this could be Crazy
http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/508390-Novel-Beta-Keto-Phenethylamines


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 16, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Again, the trolling minority is not my target audience.


More like you know you will be asked to leave the forum

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

ban the fin!!!!!


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 16, 2014)

^LIKE^ 

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to rory420420 again.



*


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 16, 2014)

like....ban the fin!


----------



## Budget Buds (Mar 17, 2014)

Lets make RIU a better place for all , Ban The fin !!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 17, 2014)

Ya'll don't even KNOW. 

This shit is about to get next level. (unrelated to what you guys are talking about)


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 17, 2014)

the mother ship is finally coming back for you?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 17, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> the mother ship is finally coming back for you?


No, but I almost want to say "close" even though it has nothing to do with aliens, or me joining anything.


----------



## Stimpy and Ren (Mar 17, 2014)

Can we just close this thread already?

It's an eyesore.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

Ban the fin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 17, 2014)

View attachment 3025910.............ban the fin.


----------



## Mr.Marijuana420 (Mar 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> hey fin.nobody cares.


god damn rory is that all you do is troll shaggy.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 18, 2014)

leave britney alone


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2014)

Mr.Marijuana420 said:


> god damn rory is that all you do is troll shaggy.


nope..i grow pot and cook also..for real,that guy brings nothing to the table except possibilities of someone dying or going to jail from reading his posts..he hides behind language.."i never said go out and try this"..know full well some kid might..he only posts to make $ off the hits he gets from his links.he never denys that does he..id go take up for a child on the playground if i were you..at least you can be proud of defending a child,not the massingil infused lump of retard that is "nut-baggie"...BAN THE FIN!!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 18, 2014)

This thread is about to be a thread where we (or at least I will if none of you are going to join in) draw pictures of Molecules that don't exist yet, but would be stable. I might end up making a new one, but plan is to have it right here in like a week or so.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2014)

...........


----------



## Mr.Head (Mar 18, 2014)

Rory, that is so true and hilarious. 

Fin how about you draw some brain cells and keep em in your pocket. That way you have some.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3026876...........


I totally feel where whoever wrote that is coming from. I am surrounded by retarded meme culture.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 18, 2014)

point proven..thanks fin.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> point proven..thanks fin.


Point perpetuated, thanks Rory.


----------



## Mr ADHD (Mar 19, 2014)

how are those imaginary molecules coming....


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

burning up the imaginary braincells....


----------



## tip top toker (Mar 19, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> No. Because a majority of people do not actually speak up. It is the bored minority trolling me.


The bored minority troll you, because they are bored, so why not make some posts, the majority who don't actually speak up don't speak up because there is so rarely anything worthwhile to reply with when in one of you BS threads.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

^^^£¡k&#8364;^^^
but im not really bored,just perturbed,and when that happens,i try to derail what caused my frustration..kinda like turning the channel when "friends" comes on...


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> The bored minority troll you, because they are bored, so why not make some posts, the majority who don't actually speak up don't speak up because there is so rarely anything worthwhile to reply with when in one of you BS threads.


this is why we need the like button


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 19, 2014)

Mr ADHD said:


> how are those imaginary molecules coming....


Very well. There will be a flood, of drawn structures, in about 2 weeks.


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 19, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> The bored minority troll you, because they are bored, so why not make some posts, the majority who don't actually speak up don't speak up because there is so rarely anything worthwhile to reply with when in one of you BS threads.


You would have the possibility of being right if no one ever replied besides you guys. But PLENTY of people still reply, just not as often as you guys. And before I went to Florida, I had WAY MORE people that would reply. But in Florida I got off the internet and everyone got friendly while I was gone, then ganged up when I got back.
It's just all this flaming keeps everyone away. And I could ignore it and make it go away if it was 1 or 2 people, but it's an interchangeable 15 or 20 people. So, I just use it to my advantage to get views instead.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

well,all i see is us replying..so,whats up with that..nothing but p.m.s?


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> well,all i see is us replying..so,whats up with that..nothing but p.m.s?


That is because of the flaming. I told you, no one speaks up as much any more. But if you were actually looking further than for something that could make you laugh, but please don't, you would see that this is not the only place I am talking to people on this website.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

no,i can read,i just dont believe you...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 19, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> no,i can read,i just dont believe you...


If you could read you wouldn't need faith to know something.


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 19, 2014)

just send the money to my address


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 19, 2014)

i dong need faith george michaels...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 20, 2014)

I don't know if anyone here has been interested in Neurogenesis, but Ketamine can actually be used in Nuerogenesis according to research with mice.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2014)

were still waiting on the molecules....nothing you say you do in your posts..thats another thing that sucks about you..just rambling and cut/paste posts...lame..guess thats because of the flaming also..or your moms didnt pay the internet bill...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> were still waiting on the molecules....nothing you say you do in your posts..thats another thing that sucks about you..just rambling and cut/paste posts...lame..guess thats because of the flaming also..or your moms didnt pay the internet bill...


I told you it would be a few weeks.
Wait better.


----------



## mackdx (Mar 21, 2014)

This thread is sublimely ridiculous. 
Please post your molecules. I will be waiting with baited breath for someone with a real knowledge of chemistry like EDuck to chime in. 

I might have a small margin of respect if you actually tried some of the goofiness you have posted and reported results back instead of your pseudo intellectual cut and paste projects. 

In the meantime I'll be eating sea Sponges and tongue fucking frogs hoping to get a buzz based on your recommendation. 

Out


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2014)

mackdx said:


> This thread is sublimely ridiculous.
> Please post your molecules. I will be waiting with baited breath for someone with a real knowledge of chemistry like EDuck to chime in.
> 
> In the meantime I'll be eating sea Sponges and tongue fucking frogs hoping to get a buzz based on your recommendation.
> ...


About another week or week and a half and I'll start drawing new molecules.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2014)

that post had nothing to do with molecules on discussion level...stop running fin,we all know youre fake..how much $ did you make from your links this week?...B.T.F.!!!


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 21, 2014)

We require 25% of the $ around these parts.


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2014)

corner tax beeyatch....what you got on my drink homie?


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 21, 2014)

10letters...


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 21, 2014)

email me..


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 21, 2014)

Ya'll are confusing.


----------



## DMTER (Mar 22, 2014)

Fin just pm me your bitcoin wallet address I will pay you for everything you don't post


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 22, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Ya'll are confusing.


no were intelligent,youre confused...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 24, 2014)

Like 4 more days (after today is over) until I start drawing molecules.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Mar 25, 2014)

when you come up with these posting ideas, it would prob. go over better with everyone, if you showed us pics/videos, of "you," making these concoctions. don't you think???


----------



## rory420420 (Mar 25, 2014)

B.t.f.!!!!!!!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 11, 2014)

yo fin,did the parental controls on your moms computer keep ya from loggin on the new site,or are you out of black crayons for your drawings..you lied fin! im deeply hurt! wheres my finsgaggy original?!?


----------



## Skuxx (Apr 11, 2014)

You must learn to love the fin. It's the only way.

-Eye MMmm 2 hi


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> I never tried to look like a genius, I am just gidue g people information. If you took that as some kind of attempt at "higher education", that's on you, I just tried to show people stuff.


Yeah you can't act educated I've seen you on youtube "durr which way did he go? Which did he go? Da dur da da durrrrr.?"

And who the fuck said his name 3 times?


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Skuxx, post: 10401240, member: 330707"]You must learn to love to fuck with fin. It's the only way.

-Eye MMmm 2 hi[/QUOTE]
I fixed it and find him on YouTube get ready for some hysterical laughter. Lmao


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 16, 2014)

smoking a bowl now..come on slimsaggy da vinci..wheres the art?..


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Must be too busy playing grab ass with his sexy mama. Lol, she did grasp his noodle ya know god knows what's up behind the camera.


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 8, 2014)

Sorry, I am back.

Here ya go.


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Jul 8, 2014)

i saw your first post explaining the protocol for mda/mdma or whatever it was. i seriously doubt if many here could manage making that... but interesting, although loooong...


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 8, 2014)

I will be posting new stuff soon. I don't want anyone to make anyone illegal, and I think people will be interested in making fragrances, then adapting that technology to other things. Like some form of 5-HTP that can be smelled instead of eaten. Then cross the blood brain barrier better. And not huffed or snorted, I mean SMELLED.


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 8, 2014)

Finshaggy said:


> Sorry, I am back.
> 
> Here ya go.


were sorry also.
B.T.F.!!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Jul 23, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/myrcene-kava.834245/


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Finshaggy (Oct 4, 2014)

If anyone wants to check out my current grow, I just started a thread.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/ghost-train-haze-1-bagseed-growing-dream-herbs-stress.846913/


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 5, 2014)

are you gonna feed them with mxe and nbomes?
btf.
g.t.f.a.!


----------



## Swag (Oct 5, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> are you gonna feed them with mxe and nbomes?
> btf.
> g.t.f.a.!


Dude you don't know wtf you're talking about, it's milk that produces that fattest nugz. An none of that skim or almond shit. Whole milk, sucked straight from the cow's utters. The secret is the milk complexing the bovine growth hormones. Just ask Fin .


----------



## rory420420 (Oct 5, 2014)

shit! can i substitute bull milk?


Swag said:


> Dude you don't know wtf you're talking about, it's milk that produces that fattest nugz. An none of that skim or almond shit. Whole milk, sucked straight from the cow's utters. The secret is the milk complexing the bovine growth hormones. Just ask Fin .


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## stonedpuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

whats the yield on the mda extract and what do you mean by boiling bath and ice bath, does the whole mixture evaporate or do you have to separate anything?


----------



## DaSprout (Sep 20, 2016)

lol


----------

